# CAAD 8 5 or Giant Defy Advance 4



## 87rocket (Mar 14, 2012)

Rode both today the CAAD has a full 105 set and the Defy is a 2011 with Tiagara. The CAAD I think is calling my name but I can save $250 and get a full CF frame by going with the Giant.

I am just a recreational rider but do have a bad lower back so maybe the CF makes a difference or maybe the CAAD is so goodie won't make a difference.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm prejudiced. I have a Defy Advanced with Dura Ace. I'm riding across the US in about 4 weeks from now & despite the fact that I have 3 top level bikes, I'm taking the Defy. 

I think the 105 components are better and the Tiagra isn't bad at all. I also think C'dale makes good bikes. I had one in the early 90s. 

So, taking my comments with a grain of salt because I happen to own one of the frames you're looking at I'd say if one of them is calling you, follow your heart. They're both good bikes.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I forgot that you have a bad back. At age 69 mine isn't that great. Despite my bias that would turn the tables decidedly in favor of the Defy. It's the most comfortable bike I've ever been on in 50 years of riding & racing.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just bought the CAAD 8 105 about 3 weeks ago and love the bike. If i have more wiggle room in my budget i would have gone with the Super Six but for getting back into shape the CAAD 8 will do just fine for right now.


----------



## andrehehe (Apr 8, 2010)

Giant Defy would be better for you.


----------



## 87rocket (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. Picked the Defy up today and after riding it again definately think I made a great choice.


----------



## 13thcyclist (Jan 23, 2011)

_Good_ choice! Of course, that is only because I too have a Defy.. But it's only the lowly 2011 Alu Defy 2 w/9 speed Tiagra. I always keep telling myself I wish I started road cycling one year later, when Tiagra moved to 10 speed in 2012 and Giant released a 'middle ground' carbon Defy between the Alu and Advanced (Defy Composite: Defy Composite 3 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States). Well, at least I think it's carbon.. whatever 'composite' means, anyway.

I'd have to agree, the Defy is a very comfy bike...after getting a proper fitting that is. I had to throw out the too long 120mm stock stem and the too wide 44cm bars that came stock on the size L. After getting proper fitting bars, stem, and a decent $35 fitting, the bike is pretty much a spot on fit, definitely a century rider.

Here's my Defy below. Yes, I am making it do something it wasn't meant to by slamming the stem, so sue me. Funnily enough, I just decided to slam it on a whim for my first time trial, and I ended up sticking with it because it was _more_ comfortable than it was angled up with some spacers underneath! Figures, since the Defy is ridiculously upright as it is with the _giant_  headtube that Giant designed for it. Any more upright through a flipped stem and spacers and you're pretty much riding an upright recumbent


----------

